

10 Reasons why Visual Basic is better than C# - mat-mcloughlin
https://www.simple-talk.com/dotnet/.net-framework/10-reasons-why-visual-basic-is-better-than-c/

======
bdfh42
Link bait? Trolling? Perhaps the author genuinely thinks one language has
better syntax than the other - but so what.

If you prefer one - then use it. Others may have the opposite opinion. The
majority do not care about your choice. So for pities sake keep quiet about
it.

~~~
mat-mcloughlin
:) It's not my article. Troll or not, it just made me smile

